
The sleeping bag that charges your phone while you sleep - bws22
http://blog.vodafone.co.uk/2013/06/12/vodafone-unveils-the-future-of-festival-season-tech-charge-your-phone-while-you-sleep/
======
PavlovsCat
These things look like huge ads to me, they remind me of the clothing in
"Idiocracy". That impression is increased by the fact that they're currently
not all that useful: 8 hours sleep for 11 hours standby means you _still_ need
to charge normally, so you might as well just stick to that. Of course, this
is going to become better and better, but right now it strikes me as a
marketing gag more than anything else.

~~~
jon-wood
It almost certainly is, similar to Vodafone's solar charging umbrellas that
they took to festivals[1]. Having seen the creator talking about it they're
entirely unviable commercially, and were incredibly fragile.

[1] [http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/13/vodafone-booster-
brolly/](http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/13/vodafone-booster-brolly/)

------
unwind
Yeah, awesome to have technology that _extracts_ (pumps) heat out of the
sleeping bag, that sounds really intuitive.

I thought the point of sleeping bags was to _trap_ the heat for as long as
possible, insulating you from the cold exterior climate?

~~~
DoubleCluster
Exactly, this makes the sleeping bag less comfortable. It doesn't actually
pump the heat though, it flows from hot to cold on it's own. It's actually
like a turbine that turns the flow into electricity.

